

Cross Compilation with Go Snippets - hactually
https://gist.github.com/17twenty/107368024373d273cb84

======
Xlab
Cool stuff, is there any way one can contribute?

~~~
hactually
Contribute how?

Just as an FYI, my use-case is we're actually using Go as a replacement for C
for some of our bigger projects - we've found that Go is a great language for
working together on (as opposed to C which our team has conflicting viewpoints
on).

So far we've developed a few seperate services but we're now looking at
combining Go with our existing C based module such that we can use JSON-RPC to
communicate with different modules in a phone system... it's kinda cool but
all commercial so nothing open to hack on sadly.

~~~
Xlab
Huh yes of course it's all commercial but I thought I could add my own
examples to that gist since there's much more cool stuff possible with Go+C
interop!

A have a couple of such gists too, the idea was to combine them since you've
decided to share this one. It's up to you to decide though.

~~~
hactually
Yeah I'd be up for that - could probably slap a repo together for it if
interested? Suggestions welcome!

